

Schneier's Law - ssclafani
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2011/04/schneiers_law.html

======
bdhe
Reminds me of an Einstein quote (paraphrased): "You cannot expect to find a
solution to a problem with the same knowledge that led you to the problem".
Similarly, when designing cryptosystems, almost to a tautology, the person
designing/implementing the cryptosystem cannot hope to cryptanalyze it
himself/herself (otherwise they would have designed it better in the first
place).

------
aristus
This is just a special case of modus ponens, right?

If I can't break my code, then my code is secure. I can't break my code.
Therefore my code is secure.

~~~
idle_processor
It's a fallacy, rather than a special case, because causality isn't
commutative.

1\. "If my code is secure, then I can't break it. (P → Q)

2\. "If I can't break my code, then it is secure." (Q → P)

Concluding 2 from premise 1 falsely assumes (P → Q) → (Q → P). For more info,
see: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affirming_the_consequent>

